# Coolant Y Pipe near expansion tank?



## g60ADAM (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey Guys, 

I need this part, anybody have the part number for it? 

its a 2003 1.8t AWP..... Thanks in advanced!!!


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Just go to ecs tuning and the part number will be there...


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Here ya go...1J0122109AQ


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

It just keeps getting better...


----------



## g60ADAM (Mar 6, 2002)

Awesome!!! 

Twopnt016v!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Many thank to you!!!:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Search/Hose/ES307275/


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i have a used one you can have. you just pay shipping lmk


----------



## g60ADAM (Mar 6, 2002)

I appreciate it!! But I am just gonna get one new from royal today. :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

g60ADAM said:


> I appreciate it!! But I am just gonna get one new from royal today. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: LOL, i didnt even notice you were in central FL :beer:


----------



## dubbinjet (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm having the same issue on my 2000 I think. To OP - did you happen to take a picture of the old part? I'm just curious why it is leaking. Mine is leaking pretty slow -- is it just cracked? If it is, is it possible to just seal it up with some high temp epoxy? If not, I"ll just replace it. 

Seems pretty easy -- 
1. drain radiator 
2. replace Y pipe 
3. fill coolant expansion reservoir 

Did I miss anything? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubbinjet said:


> I'm having the same issue on my 2000 I think. To OP - did you happen to take a picture of the old part? I'm just curious why it is leaking. Mine is leaking pretty slow -- is it just cracked? If it is, is it possible to just seal it up with some high temp epoxy? If not, I"ll just replace it.
> 
> Seems pretty easy --
> 1. drain radiator
> ...


 its probably just cracked. thats what they do. mine cracked and leaked slow, it made the engine mount below it wet and rusty thats how i noticed it. you prob could repair it with epoxy, but i'd just buy a new one


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

dubbinjet said:


> I'm having the same issue on my 2000 I think. To OP - did you happen to take a picture of the old part? I'm just curious why it is leaking. Mine is leaking pretty slow -- is it just cracked? If it is, is it possible to just seal it up with some high temp epoxy? If not, I"ll just replace it.
> 
> Seems pretty easy --
> 1. drain radiator
> ...


 No need to drain the radiator. 

Just unhook the appropriate hoses. QUICKLY disconnect the coolant ball as it'll make a mess. 

Then reconnect in the new hoses. 

You'll end up with some spilled coolant, no big deal. 

Hook everthing back together. Take a gallon of distilled water, and drump it over the area you just worked to get the spilled coolant residue off your parts. Re-add 50/50 G12/distilled water. 

Done. 

Easy 30 minute job.


----------



## g60ADAM (Mar 6, 2002)

Easy fix, the pipe was cracked where it was molded. Just took the Y pipe out and replaced it with the new. Filled it up with 50/50 G12. Part cost $30 from the dealer..... easy peasy


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Good job


----------



## GLI Crazy (Feb 13, 2012)

So is it possible for that plastic Y pipe piece to crack? Mine seems to be leaking in the same area as well. 

I was just looking at the plastic Y pipe piece and it seems very durable. Is it possible for the hoses (looks like there are 3 in total) that connect to the Y piece to be damaged? 

However, it sounds like from what you guys are saying that plastic Y piece is the common place for the coolant to leak.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

GLI Crazy said:


> So is it possible for that plastic Y pipe piece to crack? Mine seems to be leaking in the same area as well.
> 
> I was just looking at the plastic Y pipe piece and it seems very durable. Is it possible for the hoses (looks like there are 3 in total) that connect to the Y piece to be damaged?
> 
> However, it sounds like from what you guys are saying that plastic Y piece is the common place for the coolant to leak.


 

Plastic piece cracked on me once.


----------



## GLI Crazy (Feb 13, 2012)

groggory said:


> Plastic piece cracked on me once.


 Was the crack on the plastic piece noticeable to the eye? Or so small that one would not suspect it damaged?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

GLI Crazy said:


> Was the crack on the plastic piece noticeable to the eye? Or so small that one would not suspect it damaged?


 I could see it once I took it off the car. 

When it was on the car, if I idled the car I could see it dribbling coolant.


----------



## GLI Crazy (Feb 13, 2012)

groggory said:


> I could see it once I took it off the car.
> 
> When it was on the car, if I idled the car I could see it dribbling coolant.


 It looks like the new part comes with 1 new hose attached to it (goes to bottom of the reservoir tank). 

Does anyone know is it common for the other 2 hoses that connect to the plastic Y piece need to be replaced over time?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

They do. But they seem to have a very long life


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

groggory said:


> No need to drain the radiator.
> 
> Just unhook the appropriate hoses. QUICKLY disconnect the coolant ball as it'll make a mess.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: 



GLI Crazy said:


> So is it possible for that plastic Y pipe piece to crack? Mine seems to be leaking in the same area as well.
> 
> I was just looking at the plastic Y pipe piece and it seems very durable. Is it possible for the hoses (looks like there are 3 in total) that connect to the Y piece to be damaged?
> 
> However, it sounds like from what you guys are saying that plastic Y piece is the common place for the coolant to leak.


 those hoses aren't likely the problem. it's the plastic y. 



GLI Crazy said:


> Was the crack on the plastic piece noticeable to the eye? Or so small that one would not suspect it damaged?


 mine wasnt really noticeable until i spread it apart. 



groggory said:


> They do. But they seem to have a very long life


 this :thumbup:


----------



## yoshimk2 (Jan 21, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> It just keeps getting better...


most. helpful. post. evar.

tytytytytytytytytytytytyty


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

yoshimk2 said:


> most. helpful. post. evar.
> 
> tytytytytytytytytytytytyty


Go get the metal usrt, gruven, or ecs versions


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Aluminum Split Pipe Coolant Fitting - one and done 



Andy


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1875


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

groggory said:


> View attachment 2801
> 
> http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1875


i have this one... nice piece


----------

